# Catering advice



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm catering a Rehearsal Dinner in a couple of weeks for 50 people. It is a buffet styl and was kind of wondering the amount I should account for. The menu is a "Mediterranean " style with Kebabs as the main protein. I am making Steak, and chicken with a few salmon. I am also having 2 filling side dishes as well as a starter Salad. My question is Should I account for 1 kebab pp of each protein or 2pp of each protein? any advice would help


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How much does the protein on each kabob weigh?


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Each kebab has 4 1/2 oz of actual protein plus onions and peppers


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would think you would need a minimum 2 kabobs person. You might also consider cutting the protein portion to 3 oz and prepping 3 kabobs per person. Same weight, just some extra cost for the extra veg, but looks like more and be a bit safer. Whether 3 or 4 1/2 oz protein portion, you can pretty much expect everybody to take 2 kabobs, some pigs (like me) will take 3 and with the smaller 3 oz kabobs you have that possibility covered.


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I agree with Cheflayne.   My experience is to have smaller portion sizes of your protein, but more portions.  (when possible)  Light eaters can take 1 skewer, most will take 2, and big eaters will take 3.  Throw in some extras to be safe!


----------

